# Tarantula enclosure :)



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

This is how i keep my T`s . They are all in one enclosure in the corner of my lounge heated by a greenhouse heater situated behind which is thermostatically controlled . I have removed the glass doors from the front to allow pics to be taken


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

cool set ups mate


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

Cheers Simon : victory:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

how exactly are they split and how do you open them? it looks like a viv split into sections?


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

The tanks all have individual glass lids so i do have to slide each one out to open them . The shelves have a large gap behind them to allow the heat to rise behind . I made the enclosure and then ordered the tanks to fit , they were very reasonably priced actually , around £9 per tank : victory:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

thats not a bad price, it looks really smart, now to blag the parents that a wall of tarantula tanks would look good in the lounge:lol2:


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

Go for it mate : victory:

I actually got slagged off on another site for how i keep them . They said " you only have them for display !! " :roll::roll::roll::roll:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

maybe they should all be kept in a cupboard, what a stupid thing to say:lol2:


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

WOW :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

Im able to look at them all the time in my lounge which surely is what everyone likes to do !!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

id love to if I had the room, I think its a stupid thing for someone to say anyway.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

that is amazin set-up i love it.


----------



## snakes (Jun 14, 2006)

Brilliant...: victory:


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

zoe6660 said:


> that is amazin set-up i love it.


honestly , it is really easy to do . Its just a few shelves with glass doors really : victory:


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

Sounds like jealousy from the person who slagged it off. I think its looks superb mate, im sure we all would like a display like that!:no1:


----------



## mandy c (Aug 27, 2007)

could you tell me where you bought tanks from? and i think it looks brilliant am just looking round to see where i could fit the same in


----------



## Dilster (Mar 20, 2007)

Neil said:


> Go for it mate : victory:
> 
> I actually got slagged off on another site for how i keep them . They said " you only have them for display !! " :roll::roll::roll::roll:


What an inane comment !
Just jealous , I know I am !
Excellent set-ups mate !


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

mandy c said:


> could you tell me where you bought tanks from? and i think it looks brilliant am just looking round to see where i could fit the same in



It was a local glass firm who made tanks to peoples specifications .

If you go to your local glazier they may do the same but you may find that they will only supply the glass and silicone sealant 

I actually got mine from a place in Thetford ( suffolk ) , but it was ten years ago and they arent there any more im afraid !! :sad:


----------



## Miss-Sarah (Sep 25, 2007)

Fantastic set up!!! Neil : victory:

Sounds like you had a bit of jealousy on the other forum mate

Btw. Do you mean Thetford in Norfolk? I only ask as I am not far from there:razz:


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

Miss-Sarah said:


> Fantastic set up!!! Neil : victory:
> 
> Sounds like you had a bit of jealousy on the other forum mate
> 
> Btw. Do you mean Thetford in Norfolk? I only ask as I am not far from there:razz:


:lol2: yes i did , i wasnt sure if it was in Norfolk ( where i am ) or Suffolk ! . if it is Norfolk then it must be right on the border with suffolk :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## daxy1 (Aug 21, 2007)

*wow*

mate that is class ive found a shelving unit in ikea that will fit in the exoterra 30x30x30 viv's in it has room for 6 so im going to take a trip there after i receive my order in the morning :smile: the shelve is only £29.99
yours look briliant :no1:


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

cheers Daxy : victory:

i got most of the wood for nothing due to being in the building trade


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

very good ,what s the overall size


----------



## Miss-Sarah (Sep 25, 2007)

Neil said:


> :lol2: yes i did , i wasnt sure if it was in Norfolk ( where i am ) or Suffolk ! . if it is Norfolk then it must be right on the border with suffolk :Na_Na_Na_Na:


lmao where in Norfolk are you? Im in Dereham and can assure you its not that close to Suffolk :Na_Na_Na_Na:

btw. Hows are team doin? I don't have the sports channel to watch it 

last I heard we were 1-0 up : victory:


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

daxy1 said:


> mate that is class ive found a shelving unit in ikea that will fit in the exoterra 30x30x30 viv's in it has room for 6 so im going to take a trip there after i receive my order in the morning :smile: the shelve is only £29.99
> yours look briliant :no1:


Any chance you could put up a pic or name of the shelves becaue i myself are looking for summit to put all my tanks on...cheers


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

beautiful housing you have there mate
look like some gorgeous t's aswell from what i can see :smile:
:grin1:


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

monitorfan666 said:


> beautiful housing you have there mate
> look like some gorgeous t's aswell from what i can see :smile:
> :grin1:



you can see the T`s in my collection thread mate : victory:


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

Miss-Sarah said:


> lmao where in Norfolk are you? Im in Dereham and can assure you its not that close to Suffolk :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> btw. Hows are team doin? I don't have the sports channel to watch it
> 
> last I heard we were 1-0 up : victory:


Hi Sarah , i live just outside Kings Lynn so not too far away :lol2:

....... oh and we won 4-2 Fernando Torres hat-trick !!! :no1:


----------



## Miss-Sarah (Sep 25, 2007)

Neil said:


> Hi Sarah , i live just outside Kings Lynn so not too far away :lol2:
> 
> ....... oh and we won 4-2 Fernando Torres hat-trick !!! :no1:


Very close then I better bahave then:razz:


yay!!!!!!!!!! I saw the result Go Torres!!!!!!!:no1:

I knew we could do it : victory:


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

rockkeeper said:


> very good ,what s the overall size


the width is about 1300mm and its 1200mm high and 450mm deep :mf_dribble:


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

Your set ups look awesome mate :no1:


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

quik_silver_0707 said:


> Your set ups look awesome mate :no1:


Cheers bud : victory:


----------



## sea_beaver (Jul 17, 2007)

wow wicked setups, looks kool, what T's you keep in em?


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

sea_beaver said:


> wow wicked setups, looks kool, what T's you keep in em?


Ok , from top left based on the bottom pic coz i moved em round 

P murinus adult fem ( only temperarily ! ) A Versicolor juve fem , T Blondi sub adult male ( i think )

B Vagans adult fem , G Auriostriata juve fem , G Rosea adult fem , B Emilia adult fem , C Crawshayi juve fem

A Seemani adult fem , B Smithi juve fem , H Lividum adult fem , M Robustum juve fem , A Geniculata juve fem 

B Albopilosa adult fem , B Boehmei adult fem , B Smithi adult fem , B Klassi adult fem 


I also have an adult female T Blondi , M Robustum juve , P Striata 2 slings , L Parahybana 2 x slings ,H Maculata sling , T Apophysis small juve and a P Imperator adult female .

: victory:


----------



## poshweiller (Nov 17, 2006)

thats a really good set up,nice mix of t`s aswell :no1:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Amazing stups mate, I wish all mine looked that good.


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

wow, that looks amazing..... theres not ,uch more i can say :lol2: just stunning


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

omg Neil that is absolutely fantastic!!!!!


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

OMg!!!!
Neil you are amzing and so awesome!
Wow ive never seen such good setups! its like they each have their own woodland glade!!!!! wow! im in aww, this sounds sad but my eyes are wellignwith amazement!!! Wow! your T's are os lucky! Nice T's btw! it must be cool to walk past and see them going about their activiteis, teven though some will be in borrows i gues. Sorry fro going on! but wow thats so awesome!!! Its amazing!

Rant Over.


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

Miranda said:


> OMg!!!!
> Neil you are amzing and so awesome!
> Wow ive never seen such good setups! its like they each have their own woodland glade!!!!! wow! im in aww, this sounds sad but my eyes are wellignwith amazement!!! Wow! your T's are os lucky! Nice T's btw! it must be cool to walk past and see them going about their activiteis, teven though some will be in borrows i gues. Sorry fro going on! but wow thats so awesome!!! Its amazing!
> 
> Rant Over.


:lol2: have you wet yourself after that ?


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

No I havent. But im amazed, you should win some kind of setup award lol. Seriosuly keep it up! it must cost alot, one of the vivs looks like it has a pool?What is it?


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

A pool ? , which pic do you mean ?


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j22/eurochamps05/Enclosure/P9250046.jpg
Second row up from the bottom, farthest right. Is that a b smithi on the bottom row? whatever it is its very nice.


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

i thinks its only the T`s waterdish !

yes my adult smithi is in the 3rd tank along the bottom


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Im getting better at identifying them. I wish i wasnt scared of them! they are so cool!
I thinkim only scared of spiders, and not taranutlas, its just the spindliness and speed, and BALDNESSS!


----------



## Eightleggedfreak (Apr 2, 2007)

Neil said:


> This is how i keep my T`s . They are all in one enclosure in the corner of my lounge heated by a greenhouse heater situated behind which is thermostatically controlled . I have removed the glass doors from the front to allow pics to be taken


Having been offline for just over 2 months , ive only just found this posting .
I say , what a brilliant display.
Ive been trying to come up with a way of displaying a lota of tarantulas that looks good , but is also neat and organised ..
your setup has given mee some idea of how to do it ...
ive read a few of the replies aswell and cannot beleive you got slated for keeping them like that ...
you obviously get a lot of pleasure from the way you keep your tarantulas, unlike me , mine are in all sorts of containers tubs and pet keepers all over the place too ...
I will be nicking your idea and tyring to incorporate it into my tiny amount of space ....
Thank you for posting ....
Nige: victory:


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

awesomee!


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow thanks guys : victory:

Yeah i do take a lot of pleasure from them mate and because they are constantly in view in my lounge , so do everybody else when they come round .

Initially i get the comments ....... "yuk how can you sleep with them in your house?" or " my god , why do you keep them ? " , but i tend to find that this soon passes when the see the beauty of them and they soon become fascinated in them !! :smile:

I know for a fact that ive been the cause of at least 6 or 7 people deciding to start keeping them , which in my mind can only benefit the hobby .

As i said before , the only drawback is that it does restrict me to a set amount of T`s until i build another one , which is hard because i wanna buy everything i see for sale !!!! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

Thanks for the kind comments and if i can be of any help please ask ! : victory:


----------



## Bluesharp13 (May 31, 2007)

I don't keep T's myself but that is one awesome display:no1:


----------



## _dave_ (Feb 8, 2007)

neil as said on pm, loving the setups. good to see that your spids are well presented like they should be!


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks Dave : victory:


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

so when ya building mine then neil : victory:


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

rockkeeper said:


> so when ya building mine then neil : victory:


:lol2:

i would if you lived closer matey , i loved making it !! :mf_dribble:


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

ah me and wood screws ,straight lines dont go to gether


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

Use an old wardrobe and put shelves in that, then at least you dont have to build the whole enclosure !! : victory:


----------



## brachyphelma scheroderi (Dec 20, 2006)

wow dude thats fantastic. fair play


----------

